

The Internet, a collection of computer networks that already has hundreds of thousands of users. - Sam_Odio
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F0CE5DC1239F93BA15751C0A965958260&sec=&spon=&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
This is the first mention of the internet in the NYT
======
pg
Weird to think that was only 15 years ago.

~~~
apathy
_only 15 years ago._

we're old. you know that, right? anyone who remembers Mosaic, Fetch, the
WELL... we're all old. You just put a finer point on it (above), that's all...

~~~
a-priori
You don't have to be _that_ old to remember those times. I was only 8 years
old when this article came out, and I remember around that time my dad
mentioned this new thing called "the Internet". He described as being like the
BBSs I was used to, but world-wide. About 8 months later we got an AOL
account.

~~~
jraines
I lived in rural Georgia and ran up a $600 phone bill dialing long-distance to
an AOL connection the first month we had "the Net".

~~~
apathy
You're not old _enough_ , it appears. I thought everyone knew how to use a
template hacker and phreak all their LD calls back then :-)

~~~
jraines
haha, yeah; didn't even know the term "phreak" until, say, 3 months after when
I stumbled across the old cDc text files.

------
juanpablo
I'll have to try that Interweb thing.

------
c1sc0
I was a teenager back then attracted to the apparent freedom & lack of
oversight present in the fabric of internet 'culture' back then. Somehow,
looking back now I cannot help but feel a slight sentiment of loss. I want my
old internet back, without the ads please, without the copyright police,
without the spam & without big brother watching over my shoulder. Anyone up
for a rebuild of the thing? ;-)

------
Sam_Odio
This is the first mention of the internet in the NYT

------
dcurtis
From the article: "In many cases, retrieving information is much like dialing
a bulletin board. A user mails a query to a particular computer address, and
the system responds by sending a directory and then providing any specific
documents requested."

I like how they use the phrase "mail a request to a computer address." Kind of
made me chuckle.

------
wanorris
How on earth could you write an article on the Internet in 1993 and never
mention Usenet?

------
swombat
So where can I find one of those WAIS servers? I hear they can connect to the
"World Wide Web" to retrieve physicists' data. I'm sure CERN will publish
their LHC results onto there.

~~~
canoebuilder
<http://gridcafe.web.cern.ch/gridcafe/whatisgrid/whatis.html>

------
TrevorJ
The Webbernet is the next big thing!

